# History of the Fatty



## sea_munky (Sep 15, 2008)

Greetings folks!

Oh the beloved fatty.  Held in such high esteem by my smoking brethren.  Regarded as a pinnacle of smokey culinary delight.  But how I know ye so little.   Where do you come from?  Where have you been?  What makes you who you are?

I'm curious as to where the fatty sensation all started.  I know it may be impossible to pinpoint it and attribute it to one single person as in "oh, back in the fall of '34, a man locally known as One Eyed Cleetus took a chub of sausage..."    

Perhaps collectively we could piece it together.  Who has the earliest memory of a fatty?  How far back does it go?  Did your father smoke fatties?  Great grandfather?  Do you remember when and how the term was coined?  

Heck, I'd even enjoy reading a fictional story on the origins of the fatty.  Tall tales anyone?


----------



## motorhedd (Sep 15, 2008)

yes sea munky....i invented the fatty ohhh...about 2 weeks ago...it came to me in a dream(nightmare)...after a night of heavy alcohol abuse...i dont remember all the details...but the wraith that appeared to me also told me to remain humble because many before me and many after me would try to steal my claim to fame.I remeber the wraith walking me through the isles of a super mega mart pointing to all of the ingredients...and then I woke up...(with a bad headache)


----------



## motorhedd (Sep 15, 2008)

is there a difference between tall tales and out rite lying?...just wondering


----------



## fatback joe (Sep 15, 2008)

Posted on 4/20/04 (but not on this forum, pm me if you want details)

"Sausage logs. Let's come up with a better name for them. How about a fatty?"


Anybody got an older date with an reference?


----------



## ron50 (Sep 15, 2008)

I can find a reference that goes back to 3/1991 but there is no sure way of knowing if it really was the "first".


----------



## fatback joe (Sep 15, 2008)

Ain't that the truth.


----------



## richtee (Sep 15, 2008)

Hmmm that MIGHT have been me, but I was referring to my sister-in-law with the "sausage toes"


----------



## richtee (Sep 15, 2008)

That WAS a fabrication, BTW  :{)


----------



## ron50 (Sep 15, 2008)

What was a fabrication? That you were the first or that she has sausage toes?


----------



## stacks (Sep 15, 2008)

Many years ago in Kansas City a local deacon of the church purchased 50 lbs of sausage chubs to smoke for the ladies auxillary benefit breakfast.  The kitchen staff at the church had leftover cheese and onions from Wedneday's bingo/taco night so the deacon rolled them into the chubs prior to placing them on the smoker.  The chubs were such a huge success, the Sunday bulletin headline read "Ladies rave about deacon's chubby."   The name was changed soon after.


----------



## richtee (Sep 15, 2008)

Both... mainly the sausage toes. She might somehow read this


----------



## supervman (Sep 15, 2008)

In the movie BAD SANTA there was an actor with "sausage fingers" !


----------



## ron50 (Sep 15, 2008)

Actually it is rumored that at the first Western Iowa SMF gathering, a certain member who shall remain nameless (although his real name is Steve and his name here is Walking Dude) revealed his nekid belly, much to the chargin of the folk there and as such the name "fatty" was born.

Any more lies ya wanna hear, lol?


----------



## fatback joe (Sep 15, 2008)

NOOOO.......that one was enough.


----------



## jond (Sep 15, 2008)

I had never come across the lesser spotted fatty until i arrived here and am absolutley hooked :)

The closest thig i ever seen before was a "buffet bar" which has been sold here in stores, service stations but covered in breadcrumbs http://www.ginsters.co.uk/productsel...nfo.asp?pid=30 but the concept is similar minus breadcrumbs.

The things taste awful unlike our beloved fatty :) to coin a phrase from Crocodile Dundee the only reference i have for the buffet bar is "tastes like S^&^£ but you can live on it"

Vive le fatty :)

Jon.


----------



## sea_munky (Sep 16, 2008)

Hahaha!  That's a good one!  Thanks for the laughs everyone.  I actually thought that this may have been a long honored smoking tradition.  I was gonna bet that someone would tell stories of smoking meat with their pops and he'd throw on a whole Jimmy Dean chub or memories of eating fatty as a youngster.  Is it possible that we're taking meat smoking to a whole other level?  That future generations of smokers are better off for the experimenting we do today?


----------



## sea_munky (Sep 16, 2008)

Ughhh!  Grrrrrr-ross! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Do you pop it into the microwave and heat and eat or is it shelf stable?  It looks like it should be a granola bar but instead it's meat filled with mayo.


----------



## fatback joe (Sep 16, 2008)

Smoking the sausage has been done for a long time, but the 4/20/04 looks to be when it was labeled as a fatty.


----------

